# Necesito amplificar una señal pequeña



## Tepo (Jun 10, 2009)

Que tal, en mi trabajo estamos haciendo un proyecto en el cual consiste en inspeccionar un platico y pasarlo por una cuerda de guitarra para ver si este no tiene alguan inperfeccion, la señal que me da por lo regular es de 20 mV y cuando hay una inperfeccion me detecta una señal de 400 mV, la cuestion es esta, necesito amplificar esta señal para que sea visible o sea que necesito una señal de 1 a 30 V si se pudiera para conectarla a un multimetro analogo (aguja), estuve trabajando con el siguiente circuito pero solo me da mucho ruido y poca amplificación. Diganme si algo esta mal o estoy utlizando el circuito inapropiado.


----------



## jagrmax (Jun 11, 2009)

prueba con el lm741  a lo mejor resulta, lo conectas como amlificador , ai juegas con las resistencias...
busca en el foro hay información.


----------

